# Is this system usable for growing marijuana?



## jofernandez (May 22, 2007)

I found this site that sell a hydroponic system for growing plants. Here  is the link http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=2&xSec=2&jssCart=ca899aec7adbee446787f7437b370688

I just wanted to know if this is something I can use to grow in my closet. There other systems in this site and i wanted to get some feed back to see if it would be worth my money and time to invest in a system like the one shown in the site.


----------



## droboy420 (May 22, 2007)

ya but you can make that. its alot cheaper


----------



## MJ20 (May 22, 2007)

^^agreed


----------



## jofernandez (May 22, 2007)

I would if I knew how but it seems so complex. Can some one show me the way?


----------



## johndoe5932 (May 30, 2007)

im lookin for a indoor settup of my own so i might consider this, but im a rookie. so i was wondering, wont the size of those pots make for a pathetic yield?


----------



## droboy420 (May 30, 2007)

you can get a good yield with those pots.  cuz you have all the room for the roots in the tub. but im tellin you go to wallmart and buy the tub pump hoses lights it would cost $30 then buy the baskets and clay pellets or rockwool  on ebay cheap.


----------



## fyf (Jun 8, 2007)

I made almost the same thing for about $50.  Definately not worth the money.

Walmart Shopping List:
 Sterilite 10 Gallon storage container - any color but clear
 Air Pump - Lung GX500 model
 Air Tube ~ 10 ft.
 Air Stones - You'll need two long airstones 12" would be ideal.
 Box Cutter - the shorter the blade the better
 Sharpie Marker

Hydro store/e-bay:
 Desired pots
 Hydroton
 Desired Lighting

1. Obtain objects
2. Place the Lid to the Sterilite container on the ground, top down.
3. Place pots upside-down on top of the Lid in the desired position.
   **hint** Make sure the edges of the pots touch ONLY flat surfaces and NO curvature.
4. Using the sharpie marker, outline pots on the bottom of the lid.
5. Using the box cutter, cut inside the circular shapes that were just drawn by roughly 1/4".  You may want to do some minor trimming to ensure a snug fit.
6. Place a pot inside the tub against the side with the lip of the pot over the lip of the tub.  Draw a line on the side of the tub.  **This is your maximum fill line**
7. Now to complete the Airstones.  Luckily these Sterilite Tubs have predrilled holes  in the handles, one in each.  The size is perfect for the tubing.  Simply slide the beginning of the tubing through the hole from inside the tub and connect it to one of the outputs of the air pump.  Determine how much more tubing is needed to place the pump in the desired spot.  Cut the tubing and place the open end over the airstone plug.  Repeat this process for the opposite side.
8. Place the tub with Air Pump and Air Stones attached in the desired location to grow.  Fill with water to the maximum fill line or below. Turn on Air pump to ensure that bubbles are forming as desired.  Snap the Lid onto the Tub.  Place the pots inside the Lid openings.  Place hydroton in the pots.
9. System complete.


Actually, with the money you would save by building this yourself in 10 minutes, you could afford a MUCH better grow light.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 8, 2007)

I would wonder about the nutes- pre-packaged evelopes of mystery stuff, I guess you could could buy your own. Their cloner looks ok, but I'm not sure I would want a home delivery of something labeled "stealthhydro" though.


----------



## tkdchmpn (Jun 12, 2007)

has anyone ordered from these guys? I thnk they have a great price on baskets and hydrotron...but i too am worried about the name "stealthhydro" coming to the door.......thoughts


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 17, 2007)

fyf said:
			
		

> I made almost the same thing for about $50. Definately not worth the money.
> 
> Walmart Shopping List:
> Sterilite 10 Gallon storage container - any color but clear
> ...


 
You are describing a DWC kit. That company sells DWC kits, starting at $35 (including h-ton and RW cubes); check out the DWC section. I'd post the link but the system won't let noobs post links 

The kit mentioned in the thread by the OP for $180 is a "complete" kit in that it also includes lights, timer, nutrients + pH control and a bunch of other stuff. It's a damn good deal if you look at the parts listed down on the page at the bottom. 

And BTW, a Bubbleponic system has an internal water pump and irrigation system (tubes running to each pot), in addition to all the DWC stuff. The system itself, without the lights or nutes is $90. Just, FYI.

I own the Bubbleponics system and it works great. I just finished my first grow and got awesome results. The company is also stellar when it comes to customer service. I ordered more lights and UPS mishandled my shipment (covered with fragile stickers, no less) and busted one of the light bulbs. They had me a replacement in a matter of days, no questions asked, and at no cost to me. 

I'll tell you this, you'll definately want to get the bigger upgraded lights and add a 3rd or 4th light. Or if you can swing it the new 315 watt CFL light system that does 20,000 lumens. A buddy of mine got one and I have much envy, currently saving for my one.

Peace,


Rockstar


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 17, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> I would wonder about the nutes- pre-packaged evelopes of mystery stuff, I guess you could could buy your own. Their cloner looks ok, but I'm not sure I would want a home delivery of something labeled "stealthhydro" though.


 
My kit shipped in a plain brown UPS box.  Delivery label read from "SH Shipping Dept."  Very dicreet shipping as advertized on their site.

Peace,


Rockstar


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

If you want a low maintenance, high yield system, my ebb and flow hydro system is in the DIY area.

The entire thing can be built for about $200 USA dollars and would cost much, much more to buy.

Here's the link:

Stoney's Ebb and Flow System

For questions about this system:

Questions on Stoney's Ebb and Flow System

If you've already bought the DWC system, good luck to you. It works fine, but is more maintenance intensive than an ebb and flow system.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 17, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> If you've already bought the DWC system, good luck to you. It works fine, but is more maintenance intensive than an ebb and flow system.


 
What?  DWC has, by far, the least moving parts; by sheer proxy of that, maintenance is very simplistic. There's what? An airpump, and airstone and and airline tube.  Other than that it's hydroton in pots just like any other $200 system for less than 1/4 the price.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> What? DWC has, by far, the least moving parts; by sheer proxy of that, maintenance is very simplistic. There's what? An airpump, and airstone and and airline tube. Other than that it's hydroton in pots just like any other $200 system for less than 1/4 the price.


 
This is the same reaction of all DWC lovers.

There is much more to it than the "moving parts".

Throwing out and replacing solution: DWC, every 7-14 days. E&F, never.

Maintaining pH: DWC, constant problems. E&F almost never.

Oxygenation of roots: DWC, partial, depending on air pump. E&F, total oxygenation each time the cycle ends. 99.99%

Power outage: DWC, roots can drown in hours. E&F, no problem. Entire system can be run manually.

Roots to Plant mass ratio: DWC, much more root mass than needed. E&F, very little root mass needed to maximize growth.

Other than these differences, DWC works remarkably well. Ebb and Flow systems are considered top of the line by all commercial growers of plants other than MJ because of the problems associated with DWC that are not problems with E&F systems.

Sorry man, but if you look up any and all hydroponic labs and the systems used, you'll find that they also use ebb and flow almost exclusively.

DWC is a simple, inexpensive method of hydroponics, but it's just not in the same league with ebb and flow. This isn't my opinion. It's a well known fact among Botanists and Commercial growers as well as most serious hydroponic MJ growers.

It's kind of the difference between a high school lab experiment and one done by seasoned scientists. Both work, but one is more precise and has more desirable results on a consistent basis.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 17, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> DWC is a simple, inexpensive method of hydroponics, but it's just not in the same league with ebb and flow. This isn't my opinion. It's a well known fact among Botanists and Commercial growers as well as most serious hydroponic MJ growers.


 
Actually, commercially grown hydroponic lettuce is done on floating tables on a huge open reservoir (with large scale O2 pumps oxygenating the water). That's a DWC commercial application BTW.

Guess the commercial lettuce growers can hardly be considered serious, huh?

Really dude, your fantastically over-designed ebb and flow system is exactly that.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Actually, commercially grown hydroponic lettuce is done on floating tables on a huge open reservoir (with large scale O2 pumps oxygenating the water). That's a DWC commercial application BTW.
> 
> Guess the commercial lettuce growers can hardly be considered serious, huh?
> 
> Really dude, your fantastically over-designed ebb and flow system is exactly that.


 
Every one has an opinion. Mine has developed over 25 years of learning and using hydroponics.

My system isn't over designed. It's designed to do exactly what it does. It grows MJ extremely well and will last for 20 years or more.

I certainly respect your opinion on DWC but I don't share it.

If you'd like to continue this, I suggest we move to our own thread. I don't want to step all over "jofernandez" thread.


----------



## qbanwayz (Jun 18, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Every one has an opinion. Mine has developed over 25 years of learning and using hydroponics.
> 
> My system isn't over designed. It's designed to do exactly what it does. It grows MJ extremely well and will last for 20 years or more.
> 
> ...


 
:goodposting: Actually, I like this. By the way i am jofernandez just change username cuz it was idiotic (mod edit). I glad you approve of the system rockstar, and your system sounds good also stoney bud but, i am wondering which one i can put in a closet that 5 x 9 cuz that is the only room i got. How would i set my closet up? Should i rip the carpet off?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 18, 2007)

Carpet...humidity...bad mix.


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 18, 2008)

tkdchmpn said:
			
		

> has anyone ordered from these guys? I thnk they have a great price on baskets and hydrotron...but i too am worried about the name "stealthhydro" coming to the door.......thoughts


 
When you order from them, the shipping label says "SH" and no where does it say Stealth or Hydro or any clue as to what it is.  They're cool in thier packaging.
Peace!


----------

